# Natural Home Site - Virginia



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

For Sale two acres in Barboursville, Virginia for $60,000 with 8k down and I will finance the balance. It does not have a house nor can I provide financing for that. Preference given to buyer intending to build home out of natural materials. Leasing of more acreage is available for a low fee or maybe work around my place.-You may choose any site you prefer of a 23 acre property except one which is priced at $80,000. The costs of well, septic, permits and boundary survey are to be yours. There is electricity to the main parcel which can be brought to your home site at no cost by the local co-op if you plan to tie into the grid. Because this parcel is forestal, apart from your home and mine, there will be no other homes.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been looking into the VA area for months now. This might be the answer for me since I do not want to give up my current farm operations, I actually want to expand it. Maybe that is a venture we can share as a lease on another part of your property. 
Also my goats need more room than 2 acres as I have quite a few. So we would definatly need to talk about the lease. They can clean up your property, of any fallen leaves, weeds etc. They are all natural and do not run on gas, just greens  

No cost electric hook up is great! I paid 11 grand to get electric here and the darn poles border my property! 

I would be interested in meeting with you the next time I go to the Virginia area.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Goats are welcome! Pigs, too! Land clearing definitely needs to be done! I put about the natural home because very few places allow or want them. I've been to several seminars put on by my credit union and other financial institutions. They only do conventional house financing. I have a teriffic opportunity here for someone with imagination and ability who wants to build a mortgage-free home. I did have a post on here earlier looking for someone who would build TWO homes, one for him one for me (which is what I really want) but one of the slammers on here (who never even met me of course) asserted that was a scam. 
Well, I have land in a very valuable area. Can't take it with me when I go. Don't want the tax computer to seize it before I go. Don't know when I'm gonna go. Looking for a win-win offer and noticed most of the posters are just opposite to me: they look for a home first, then land. I'm looking for a mid-way person who wants to build a totally self-sustaining home and needs a place to do it. Slammers need not apply! Goat people are welcome. I even have a supply of pallets to build a goat shed!


----------

